
How to delete HN account completely? - ausjke
Is this even possible?
======
gexos
As far as I know you can't just delete your account completely, deleting all
your comments would be unfair, since the whole discussion would likely break
apart.

But you can try to send an email either at info@ycombinator.com or
pg@ycombinator.com and ask to make your account inactive, you could also
change your email and delete any personal information.

~~~
sctb
Please use hn@ycombinator.com for all questions about HN.

------
trcollinson
Here are a few previous discussions that might give you, well, hundreds of
comments which will answer your question.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10006616](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10006616)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9089177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9089177)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2088545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2088545)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1047101](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1047101)

